

Analytics and Metrics for Documents You Send - DocSend
https://docsend.com/

======
DocSend
For those from the Hacker News community who'd like to give DocSend a try,
here's an invite link to grab an account and skip the line!
[https://docsend.com/invite/hackernews](https://docsend.com/invite/hackernews)

------
zkirill
DocSend's stats feature really helped me polish my deck by reordering and
adjusting slides based on popularity and tweaking it after every view. Right
now it's one of the most powerful startup tools that I have. Great job Russ,
David and Tony!

~~~
DocSend
Thanks, Kirill!

